# Lily's DNA test results



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

After doing Leo's Embark test, I figured I might as well do one for Lily. I've always called her an APBT, but figured she was probably a mix.

2020-7-19 Dogs DSC_0544 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-9-23 Dogs in Yard DSC_0088 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-4-3 Dogs in Yard #2 DSC_0043 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-6-5 Dogs DSC_0342 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Well, If I was surprised to find out that Leo was a 91.5%/8.5% GSD mix, I was even more surprised to find out that Lily really is a purebred APBT. Lily’s Embark Dog DNA Results

She has a UKC Performance listing as an APBT (which required pictures), and an AKC Canine Partners Listing as an American Staffordshire Terrier (which didn't).


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting that she's truly a purebred; so many pibbles from rescue are not.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Interesting that she's truly a purebred; so many pibbles from rescue are not.


She belonged to my former neighbors. He had gotten her as a baby from either a friend or coworker, and when she was around ten months old, they were getting ready to move to be closer to his mom, who had gotten really sick. I asked what they were going to do about the dog. He said I could take her, so I did. I didn't bother asking about papers, since I wanted to get her before she disappeared.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She does look pure bred. We mostly see mixes around here, it's rare to see 100% APBT.

Wow, I just don't get some people, how they don't care about their puppy, and can be so cavalier about giving it away. Leo is so lucky to have ended up with you. Look at what you both have accomplished. She's living a very rich and loving life.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

She looks more like an ADBA or game-bred dog than a UKC/AKC Am Staff type, so a lot of people don't realize she's a pittie. I've been asked if she's a Mountain Cur or a Whippet mix a couple of times.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She doesn’t have the face of a mountain cur nor does she look like a whippet. People will see what they want to see I guess.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love those soulful eyes and that gorgeous blocky head. And what a lovely brindle coat!

Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

This is the three of them from last month. He's taller than both of them, but between them in weight, when last checked. I need to get him in to the vet for an accurate weight, since he needs a new pack of heartworm pills in February. 

2021-12-24 Dogs DSC_6980 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Lily doesn't like him very much, because he's an obnoxious teenaged boy dog with _way _too many hormones, and who will hump her non-stop if I don't keep an eye on him when they are out together. Leo has no qualms about letting him know that if he tries pulling that with her, he *will *die.


----------

